# selfmade coursor! "cur" oda "ani" datei?wie das?



## subzero (3. Januar 2003)

hi leutz...

also..möchte mir meinen eigenen coursor bastelln.. 
so..wie groß muss das bild sein?

und wie speichere ich ein z.b. gif in einen *.cur oda *.ani datei??


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. Januar 2003)

Hier ein Plug-In 
viel Spass damit.

mfg


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. Januar 2003)

Das Teil nennt sich übrigens Cursor *ack*


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

lol  gute idee , zeig dann mal deinen cursor, ich will mal sehen , was man damit dann so machen kann  und wie der aussieht 
grüße
Paule


----------

